# Need work done in South Georgia



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking to get some custom work done to my M77 Hawkeye Compact. I need some trigger work, I want it blued and a muzzle brake for it. 

I'm picky. I want someone who will do a great job. I'm willing to drive a couple of hours to get the job done right. 


Who would you use?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

Bug, there`s a gunsmith on HWY 39 south, below Donalsonville. His place is about 6 miles before 39 deadends in Lake Seminole, and a couple of miles from Seminole State Park. Don`t know how good he is, but he seems to always be busy. Want me to do some checkin` for you next week?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Bug, there`s a gunsmith on HWY 39 south, below Donalsonville. His place is about 6 miles before 39 deadends in Lake Seminole, and a couple of miles from Seminole State Park. Don`t know how good he is, but he seems to always be busy. Want me to do some checkin` for you next week?



That would be great if you're headed that way. 

Or are you just looking for an excuse to get in there and play with the purties.  

It's brushed stainless but I want it blued. I want the trigger lightened up and I want a muzzle brake put on it. That's all. I'll put a new scope on it after I get all the other taken care of. Fishbait has been trying to talk me into a new rifle but I really love Gabby so he came up with a few ideas to spruce her up and make her a little more user-friendly.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> That would be great if you're headed that way.
> 
> Or are you just looking for an excuse to get in there and play with the purties.
> 
> It's brushed stainless but I want it blued. I want the trigger lightened up and I want a muzzle brake put on it. That's all. I'll put a new scope on it after I get all the other taken care of. Fishbait has been trying to talk me into a new rifle but I really love Gabby so he came up with a few ideas to spruce her up and make her a little more user-friendly.





I`ll have you some info by the end of the week.


----------



## Buckfever (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know if a muzzle break will make it user friendly.


----------



## BanksCW (Dec 30, 2012)

Stainless Steel can not be blued. It has to painted duracoat or the like. Muzzle brake can be installed in about an hour with the use of a lathe."Trigger job"-Action work would take some time with stones and springs kit. I won't be back to GA until March. As I am in gunsmith school now in Denver.


----------



## Boondocks (Dec 30, 2012)

He is good gunsmith has done work for me.He redid a S&W MP38 and it was pretty.I have a few i need to get down their when deer season is over for trigger work.You need to call and make an appointment as he has dobermans in yard.Call first.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 31, 2012)

you should shoot a gun with a muzzlebreak before you do it to yours ....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 31, 2012)

You should check with John Whidden ... he has done muzzlebrakes on several rifles I have worked with in the past year or so.... he also Cerakotes(or has them coated) .... he is not too far from you in Nashville, GA...

http://www.whiddengunworks.net/custom.html


----------



## Bushwhacker (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go see John Whidden also.  I haven't had any work done for me by him but I have seen some of his work and it was very good.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Bug, there`s a gunsmith on HWY 39 south, below Donalsonville. His place is about 6 miles before 39 deadends in Lake Seminole, and a couple of miles from Seminole State Park. Don`t know how good he is, but he seems to always be busy. Want me to do some checkin` for you next week?



I do not recommend this fella for anything more than a cleaning or minor repair....he totally screwed up a barrel replacement for me that I had to take to Buddy Roseberry to have fixed after paying him to do the job....so I had to pay twice!!!

Buddy is located on Lake Blackshear and is a fantastic gunsmith....if you want his contact info please pm me.


----------



## guesswho (Jan 2, 2013)

+1 on whiddon in Nashville, he really knows his bolt guns. He has the trophies to prove it.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 2, 2013)

If you want are wanting it refinished I would recommend APW in Headland, AL.  They have been doing all of my refinishing since Bob moved the shop up here.  He has done several cerakote finishes for me and the work was second to none.  He also could do the muzzle brake with no problem.  Check out APWCOGAN.com


----------



## mikey357 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hammack said:


> If you want are wanting it refinished I would recommend APW in Headland, AL.  They have been doing all of my refinishing since Bob moved the shop up here.  He has done several cerakote finishes for me and the work was second to none.  He also could do the muzzle brake with no problem.  Check out APWCOGAN.com



I'll SECOND Accurate Plating & Weaponry--aka "APW"--their Gunsmith is EXCELLENT, and they CAN "Blacken" Stainless Steel...HTH....mikey357


----------



## WishboneW (Jan 12, 2013)

Had a muzzle brake on my Ruger M77 compact .308.

Had Curtis Wilbanks remove it as it made my ears ring for an hour after shooting a deer.

He did a great job fabricating a replacement part to go over the threads on the end of the barrel.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 14, 2013)

Try T&F Firearms in Thomasville.  He does Ceracoat.   I had a Timney trigger in my M77 MKII.  Worked great.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

There is a gunsmith in TYTY named Buddy Walters who does good work at a reasonable price. PM me and I will send you his phone # if you are still looking for a gunsmith so you can talk to him prior to driving there.


----------



## dmedd (Jan 19, 2013)

John Whidden in Nashville, GA is one of the best in the business. I would definitely go see him. He doesn't just have a shop, he has a facility!


----------

